# Schimmelige Boilies ????



## tenchu (11. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen Boardies, :vik:

am Wochenende hat mir mein Händler des Vertrauens 2 große Säcke Boilies von "Carp Zoom" geschenkt. Der Haken an der Sache ist, das die Boilies alle Schimmelflecken haben. Er sagte zu mir es sei kein Problem, zum füttern könnte ich sie ja benutzen. 

Nun meine Fragen an Euch:

Geht das wirklich??;+
Nehmen die Karpfen den Köder trotzdem auf?;+
Wie vertragen die Fische schimmelige Köder? ;+

Ich weis wirklich nicht ob ich diese Boilies benutzen soll, es wäre wirklich nett wenn ihr mir eure Meinung dazu mitteilen könntet. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Tenchu


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Ich denke du selbst wuerdest auch kein Brot o.ä essen was schon schimmelflecken hat. Selbst wenn die Karpfen es fressen wird es ihnen nicht gut tuen. Ich wuerde die Boilies in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## namycasch (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Petri.

Dem stimme ich zu. Ich würde sie ebenfalls in der Biotonne entsorgen.

Man sollte wirlich nicht versuchen mit schimmeligen Ködern zu angeln. Man nimmt ja auch keine matschigen Würmer.

Petri.


----------



## Firehawk81 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Kleinstampfen und im Beet eingraben. Dann erfüllen sie noch einen guten zweck. #6


----------



## Schmid91 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Der Nährwert und der Geschmack der Boilies spielen eine entscheidende Rolle beim Fischen - Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, ( aus Erfahrung mit verschimmelter Nahrung  ), dass durch den Schimmel diese beiden Faktoren negativ beeinflusst werden.

Also schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an und rate dir die Boilies wegzuschmeißen


----------



## grubenreiner (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

und selbst wenn die karpfen vom schimmel "nur" bauchschmerzen bekommen und keinen schlimmeren schaden nehmen hast du dir definitiv deine Futterstelle versaut.
ab in die Tonne!

andererseits, bist du sciher dass es schimmel ist? es gibt auch andere arten von "flecken" z.B. ausflockendes eiweoß bei hoher sonneneinstrahlung, dieses wiederum ist nicht negativ zu bewerten. hab noch nie erlebt dass fertigboilies schimmeln, höchstens die firma hat bei dieser charge den konserviere vergessen.
aber im zweifel lieber ab in die tonne.


----------



## CarpHunter|HD (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Wenns geht wegschneiden, wenn nicht, ab in die Tonne


----------



## Angelsuchti (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Manchmal treibts auch nur den Konservierer raus, da ist dann so eine weißliche Schicht auf dem Boilie, sieht aus wie Pulver. Dann kannst du die Boilies natürlich noch verwenden. 
Wenns richtiger Schimmel ist, dann weg mit dem Mist...


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

kann schon mal vorkommen das salzausscheidungen aus dem boilie treten, das sieht dann oft aus wie schimmel.
wenn sie wirklich voll schimmel sind, weg damit, da hast du keine freunde dran.


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

wenn (nicht zuviel) schimmel dran ist in salzwasser abwaschen, trocknen lassen und fischen gehn! die fische stört das nicht ;-)


----------



## Lupus (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Nö Nöund nochmal nein!!

Schimmel breitet sich im gesamten Boilie aus auch dann wenn man ihn nur an einer stelle mit dem Auge erkennen kann befindet sich das Myzel des Pilzes auch in den nicht sichtbaren Bereichen!

Schimmel produzieren Mykotoxine die für Mensch und Tier giftig sind!

Wenn es sich um Schimmel handelt....wie alt werden denn da wohl die Boilies (konserviert) sein! Die Behauptung "dann nimm sie zum füttern" ist so Banane das ich mal behaupten würde der Mann weiß nicht was er sagt!|bigeyes

Wenn sie verschimmelt sind dann taugen sie *gerade* zum füttern überhaupt nicht!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## carp_ (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

hab extra mal gestöbert 
schau dir dieses video ab 5:13 an
http://www.youtube.com/user/fischundfangmagazin#p/u/8/o5BrUkeYwHY


----------



## Lupus (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Ja genau wenn lediglich der Eine Boilie am Haar schimmelt kann man mit dem sicherlich noch angeln aber wenn die ganze Tüte schon schimmelt dann ist das sicherlich kein gutes Zeichen! Erst recht nicht wenn man bedenkt das die in ihrer Plastiktüte nicht nass werden und normalerweise erst gar nicht anfangen zu schimmeln!
Füttere ich jetzt eine ganze Ladung Schimmelfutter schlägt das den Fische sicher auf den Magen und wenn man mal genau drüber nachdenkt...was soll an altem Futter gut sein? Wenn beispielsweise Fischöle tierische Mehle altern werden sie dadurch nicht besser! Natürlich gibt es einen Punkt an dem ein optimaler Anteil an Aminosäuren etc. entsanden ist, Menschen würdendieses stinkende Zeug dann kaum noch zu sich nehmen. Danach entstehen aber auch Gifte und dann hat sich das mit der Atraktivität!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## dattelncarphunter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

ich mein nimm ne tüte ,snack selbst ne ladung, renn zum pott ,geh brechen und ganz zum schluss gehst füttern und zwar die tonne)) hehe


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*



Lupus schrieb:


> ...Schimmel produzieren Mykotoxine die für Mensch und Tier giftig sind!...


Habe den Thread bisher verfolgt, weil mich das Thema interessiert. 
Wikipedia bestätigt deine Aussage, Lupus.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mykotoxin

Was ich mich frage: gilt dies tatsächlich für alle Wirbeltiere, also auch Fische, weil Kaltblütig & im Wasser lebend, wo Schimmel natürlicherweise gar nicht vorkommt.

Die Wirkungen, die Wikipedia beschreibt, sollten größtenteils unabhängig davon eintreten, ob ein Wirbeltier kalt- od. warmblütig ist, soweit ich das als Laie einschätzen kann.

Hat jemand weitergehende Kenntnisse/Informationen?
(Mediziner, Lebensmitteltechniker,...)


----------



## CarpHunter|HD (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Ach komm, es ist doch alles nichts wert. Weg damit, nicht das noch alle Fische im Gewässer umkommen. Haben ja eh nichts gekostet ^^


----------



## angler1996 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Fisch und Mykotoxin:
http://www.firstfish.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=59&idart=135
Kann das nur so weiter geben, 

Gruß A.


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Ich weiß ncht ob mein Bio wissen reicht aber ich habe auch mal meine biolerehrin gefragt und ihr ein 16mm Hot CHilli boilie vor die nase gehalten ,

Sie meinte (genau was ich mir dachte) dieser "gefährliche Schimmel" ist im Grund nichts weiter als ein harmloser  sozusagen Schimmel 
Außer der Schimmel ist schwarz und pelzig dan nwürd ich ihn nicht verfüttern.

Aber wie für Mensch und tier gibts giftigen und ungiftigen schimmel.
Es gibt lebensmittel die wir essen die vom schimmel leben ^^ 

MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Brot (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Alex, dann lass die lehrerin mal abbeißen 

Ich persönlich würde die Tüte in die Tonne kloppen, die 10€ auf's kilo sind es nicht wert, dass du evtl. irgendeinem lebewesen (ungewollt) schaden zufügst


----------



## ToxicToolz (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Ick gehe davon aus das die Boilies nur eine äußere Schimmelbildung haben, dann würde ich es abkratzen und damit fischen/und-oder anfüttern.

Bei Zweifel, einfach in die Tonne und neue Kaufen, kann ja nich so schwer sein.

Nochmal: Gruß Toxe


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*



tenchu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Boardies, :vik:
> 
> am Wochenende hat mir mein Händler des Vertrauens 2 große Säcke Boilies von "Carp Zoom" geschenkt. Der Haken an der Sache ist, das die Boilies alle Schimmelflecken haben. Er sagte zu mir es sei kein Problem, zum füttern könnte ich sie ja benutzen.
> 
> ...



Hi,
hau die Dinger in die Biotonne! Würdest du schimmliges Brot essen?
Nicht nur deswegen auch aus Gründen des Gewässerschutzes solltest du das machen. 

Bis die Tage


----------



## hanzz (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Viele angeln aber auch mit Mais, der schon n paar mehr Tage offen rumsteht.
Da wird sich betimmt auch mal Schimmel bilden.
Da sagt auch keiner was.

Aber wenn Du den Schimmel schon siehst, würd ich auch drauf verzichten.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Fisch und Mykotoxin:
> http://www.firstfish.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=59&idart=135
> Kann das nur so weiter geben,
> Gruß A.


Bevor das Ding hier zu ist, weil einige "#q" selbst aus 'ner Schimmelfrage wieder einen C&R-Trööt machen, wollte ich noch eben "danke für den Link" zu meiner Frage sagen. War aufschlussreich. #h


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*



hanzz schrieb:


> Viele angeln aber auch mit Mais, der schon n paar mehr Tage offen rumsteht.
> Da wird sich betimmt auch mal Schimmel bilden.
> Da sagt auch keiner was.
> 
> Aber wenn Du den Schimmel schon siehst, würd ich auch drauf verzichten.



Ne die fangen an zu gären - es entsteht Alkohol das mag der Schimmel nicht


----------



## hanzz (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ne die fangen an zu gären - es entsteht Alkohol das mag der Schimmel nicht


 

Ok. Cool. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Manche Friedfischangler schwören drauf. Für die sind erst richtig gut wenn die schon schleimen. Aber irgendwann gewinnt dann doch der Schimmel dann musst du die entsorgen-


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Aber was soll den damit sein ? |kopfkrat

Ich versteh das garnicht ? Gib mir ein paar ich probiere ihch vertraue meiner Biolehrerin  
Zu 99 % sind die net Gefährlich  
Naja musst du wissen du könntest dan nwenigstens noch für i was verwenden wei das immerhin 5 bis 10 euro sind |kopfkrat
Warne die schimmlig als die aus der tüte kamen ?
Dann würd ich die Umtauschen :m


MfG Alex |wavey:


----------



## Firehawk81 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

@DjKeinFisch

Mal den ersten post lesen.




jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Manche Friedfischangler schwören drauf. Für die sind erst richtig gut wenn die schon schleimen. Aber irgendwann gewinnt dann doch der Schimmel dann musst du die entsorgen-



Schimmel kann der Mais nur wenn er nicht vollständig vom Wasser bedeckt ist.
Wenn er schimmelt, dann weck damit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Irgendwie geht die Diskussion am Kernproblem vorbei.

Es gibt unzählige Arten von Schimmelpilzen, giftige, ungefährliche und sogar nützliche. Welche Art man grade vor sich hat, kann man als Laie nicht bestimmen.
Also geht man zur Sicherheit davon aus, dass es ein giftiger Schimmel ist.

Bei Schimmel ist nicht nur der Pilz selber giftig, sondern oft auch die Mikroskopisch kleinen Sporen, die er millionenfach absondert.

Im falle von Schimmel stellt sich mir die Frage gar nicht, ob der eventuell gefährlich für Fische sein könnte.

Wichtig ist, dass er giftig für *mich* sein könnte.

Eine Tüte mit verschimmeltem Inhalt zu öffnen kann bedeuten, tausende giftiger Sporen einzuatmen.

Also ist es mir wurscht, ob da ein Fisch dran erkranken kann, verschimmeltes Zeugs kommt in die Tonne.

Nachtrag: Das ganze C&R Gedönse hab ich gelöscht.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

übrigens würde ich in dem Falle den Händler wechseln,
der kann seinen Müll gerne selber entsorgen und dementsprechend auch bezahlen.

Katie : gern geschehen#h
Gruß A.


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*



angler1996 schrieb:


> übrigens würde ich in dem Falle den Händler wechseln,



Warum??? Der TE hätte das Zeug doch nicht mitnehmen müssen. Gehe nich davon aus das der Betreiber des Ladens dem TE die Gammelkugeln mit Gewaltandrohung "geschenkt" hat....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Warum??? Der TE hätte das Zeug doch nicht mitnehmen müssen. Gehe nich davon aus das der Betreiber des Ladens dem TE die Gammelkugeln mit Gewaltandrohung "geschenkt" hat....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe


 
Ne, hätte er natürlich nicht. 
Aber verschimmelte Murmeln auf fremde Kosten zu entsorgen, ist für mich ne Frechheit

Gruß A.


----------



## NR.9 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Warum??? Der TE hätte das Zeug doch nicht mitnehmen müssen. Gehe nich davon aus das der Betreiber des Ladens dem TE die Gammelkugeln mit Gewaltandrohung "geschenkt" hat....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe


 
Warum ??? Diese frage sollte sich doch garnicht stellen - wenn der Händler meines Vertrauens mir irgendwelche Schimmligen Boilies andreht nur weil er selber zu faul ist diese zu entsorgen hat er dieses Vertrauen mit Füßen getretten und verdient es nicht das der TE weiter bei ihm kauft.
Schimmlige Boilies gehören in die Tonne - wie schon gesagt wurde sollte die eigene Gesundheit vorgehen.

EDIT - werden und sollten alle so sehen ...


----------



## Katteker (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ne, hätte er natürlich nicht.
> Aber verschimmelte Murmeln auf fremde Kosten zu entsorgen, ist für mich ne Frechheit
> 
> Gruß A.



Hast du eigentlich den ersten Post überhaupt gelesen?

Er wusste das die Boilies schimmelig sind, er hat sie gratis bekommen, er hat sie mitgenommen. Was hat der Händler denn jetzt für ne Schuld?

Hätte er die Teile halt nicht mitnehmen sollen, fertig. 

"Nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul..."


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Nr.9, soweit hast Du ja voll Recht, keine Frage. Aber ich denke das der Betreiber Ihm gesagt hat, "Hier kannste haben, oder ick hau se in de Tonne". Der TE wird sich gedacht haben, Jo warum nich, spar ick Geld und evtl. gehts ja noch.

Von daher mach ick doch dem Betreiber keinen Vorwurf, warum och.

Hab och mal abgelaufene Lachseier bekommen von meinem Betreiber und wat soll ick sagen, damit gabs fette Aale in der Mittagssonne  ... Allerdings waren die Eier ansich noch gut, die Lauge auch wo se drin waren, waren halt nur schon 2 Monate abgelaufen.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## NR.9 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Ja aber ein Verantwortungbewusster Angler und Händler hätte wohl nicht so gehandelt - meiner Meinung nach kein guter Eindruck den der Händler damit gemacht hat - er sollte ja selber wissen das Schimmlige Köder keine gute Wahl sind. Ob geschenkt oder Peng - Jungangler sollte man fördern und nicht mit falschen Infos wie z.b. "mit dennen kann man noch füttern" versorgen. 
Bist du dieser Händler Toxic ??? Nein !!! Dann nimm diesen bitte nicht in Schutz - so wie er handelt man einfach nicht und schon garnicht als Händler, schliesslich hat man einen Ruf ! Und sowas spricht sich rum und ist sicherlich nicht Geschäftsfördernd.


----------



## Downbeat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Also ich angel nicht viel mit Boilies (meistens nur Minis) aber füttern würde ich schimmelige Boilies nicht. Was allerdings die Verwendung als Hakenköder angeht, seht mal hier 5:10 bis 5:56
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5BrUkeYwHY
vielleicht kann Matze sich hierzu auch kurz äussern.


----------



## tenchu (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Hallo Leute, 

erstmal vielen Dank für diese unglaubliche Beteiligung an diesem Threat. 

Um mal einiges klarzustellen:

Mein Händler hat mir 2 Tüten Boilies in die Hand gedrückt und gesagt:

"Hier die gebe ich dir noch so mit, die sind leicht schimmelig und verkaufen kann ich die nicht mehr! Es sollte kein Problem sein damit 
zu füttern, so schlimm ist das nicht" 

Ich habe erst dieses Jahr mit dem Karpfenangeln angefangen und bin auch sonst nicht der mega Friedfischspezi. Bin zwar seit 12 Jahren am Angeln 
aber immer nur mit Kunstködern auf Raubfische. 

Diese ganze Futterstrategie ist sowieso schon schwierig genug zu verstehen und da habe ich mich halt auf ihn verlassen. Er ist (betrachtet man seine Fotos) erfolgreicher Karpfenangler und da habe ich mir gedacht, der muss es ja wissen. 

Ich werde heute Abend mal ein paar Fotos machen und die hochladen. Vielleicht ist es ja gar kein Schimmel sondern vielleicht doch irgendwelche Inhaltsstoffe die dort austreten. 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich dank Euch schon ein gute Stück schlauer. 

LG 

TEnchu


----------



## Endmin (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Hab mir den Thread jetzt nicht durchgelesen, aber Matze Koch erzählt hier was über schimmelige Boilies:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5BrUkeYwHY&feature=feedu


gruß Tim


----------



## Lupus (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Hallo hir nochmal mein SENF:

1 @ Endmin wenn du nichts gelesen hast, einfach mal das post sparen! Hatten wir nämlich schon#d

2 Einen oberflächlichen Befall von Schimmel gibt es nicht!!!! Das ist auch der Grund warum man immer das gesamte Brot wegwerfen soll, anstatt nur die verschimmelte Scheibe!
3 Die Biolehrerin würde ich gerne mal kennenlernen....die wäre bei mir durchs Examen gefallen Gruß vom Biolehrer!

4 Hier steht es auch nochmal, hatte aber auch schon jemand gepostet. http://www.firstfish.de/cms/front_co...t=59&idart=135

5 Wer dann immernoch denkt: "ist alles nicht so schlimm" sollte sich Beispielsweise mal das Buch von Wulf Plickat durchlesen...der hält auch nichts von Gammelfutter....

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## CarpHunter|HD (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*

Haus in die Tonne, aus und fertig ^^


----------



## teilzeitgott (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schimmelige Boilies ????*



DjKeinFisch schrieb:


> Aber was soll den damit sein ? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich versteh das garnicht ? Gib mir ein paar ich probiere ihch vertraue meiner Biolehrerin
> Zu 99 % sind die net Gefährlich
> ...



 wat hat denn deine biolehrerin damit zu tun?
ist ja keine ernährungswissenschaftlerin.
ich kann meinem ex erdkundelehrer ja auch keine bodenprobe geben und ihn fragen ob die erde verseucht ist.


----------

